# Woman attacked by intruder at CFB Petawawa



## PMedMoe (7 May 2010)

I can't believe this hasn't been posted yet, although the only source I can find for it is myfmradio.ca

Link

A few details are starting to trickle out now about a major crime investigation underway at CFB Petawawa since early Thursday. As you heard first here on myFM News yesterday, there were unconfirmed reports that a woman had been attacked in her home by an intruder early yesterday morning on Borden Avenue. Base Commander Lieutenant Colonel Keith Rudderham has now confirmed for myFM News that those are the allegations being investigated currently. 

Rudderham couldn't elaborate on the attack itself. However, we've gotten several unconfirmed reports that the woman fought her attacker off and he fled the residence. Witnesses say that soon after the incident, the canine unit was called out to try and track the suspect, who is still at large. Rudderham says the investigation is now in the hands of the National Investigation Service based out of Ottawa and it may be a while before we learn anything more about the case or the search for the suspect.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 May 2010)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/two-women-assaulted-at-canadian-forces-base/article1561

Published on Saturday, May. 08, 2010 3:02PM EDT Last updated on Saturday, May. 08, 2010 3:22PM EDT

The military says a suspect is in custody in connection with two sexual assaults that happened at the Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.
Canadian Forces officials say they are investigating two assaults that they say happened on the base on May 6 and May 7.

Authorities say in the first case, an unknown man broke into a home and sexually assaulted a woman who was alone.

In the second incident, a man sexually assaulted a woman walking outside.
In both cases, the man fled the scene.

The military news release makes no mention of any charges laid.


----------



## Occam (8 May 2010)

A bit more information, but not much.  Can anyone elaborate on the yellow text?  I can see military court dealing with it if the person in custody is military, but would it not fall to the civilian court system if they're civilian?

Link

*'Similarities' between sexual assault cases: CFB Petawawa*

 Updated: Sat May. 08 2010 6:50:22 PM

Elizabeth Howell, ctvottawa.ca

Although it's not known yet if two sexual assault cases this week at CFB Petawawa are linked, military police note there are some links between the two incidents -- which both briefly put women in Pembroke General Hospital. A man is in custody as police investigate.

"There are some similarities between the cases and it is being investigated; (police) are looking into it," said Maj. Paule Poulin, a spokesperson for the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service.

She declined to elaborate on the similarities as the case is ongoing.

Two assaults in two days

On May 6, a home invasion allegedly took place in the military married quarters at CFB Petawawa. One woman was sexually assaulted and a man fled the scene afterwards, according to police.

One day later, a man assaulted another woman as she walked outside on one of the base's paths, police say.

Both women suffered minor injuries and are now undergoing counselling through the base's victim assistance program.

Case lies with military for now

As the reported incidents took place solely on the military base, jurisdiction lies with CFNIS.

The agency worked with CFB Petawawa military police and the Ontario Provincial Police when arresting the man in custody, and Poulin didn't rule out calling on them again.

She said it's always possible there could be more victims out there, but for the moment the probe has turned up no one else. "We never know where investigations go when they’re ongoing."

No charges have been laid yet, but Poulin noted that if they are the case will likely proceed through military court.

Anyone with information about these cases should call CFNIS at 613-993-7031.


----------



## mariomike (8 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> I can see military court dealing with it if the person in custody is military, but would it not fall to the civilian court system if they're civilian?



For reference:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_system_of_Canada#Military_Courts

"The courts martial are conducted and presided over by military personnel and exist for the prosecution of military personnel, as well as civilian personnel who accompany military personnel, accused of violating the Code of Service Discipline, which is found in the National Defence Act (R.S.C. 1985, Chapter N-5) and constitutes a complete code of military law applicable to persons under military jurisdiction."


----------



## Occam (8 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_system_of_Canada#Military_Courts
> 
> "The courts martial are conducted and presided over by military personnel and exist for the prosecution of military personnel, as well as civilian personnel who accompany military personnel, accused of violating the Code of Service Discipline, which is found in the National Defence Act (R.S.C. 1985, Chapter N-5) and constitutes a complete code of military law applicable to persons under military jurisdiction."



Yup, I'm familiar with the Code of Service Discipline.   ;D

It only applies to civilians under very specific circumstances, such as civilians accompanying deployed CF troops.  Certainly not someone assaulting women in PMQs on a CF base, I would've thought.  

I wonder if the Major had a slip of the tongue, revealing the status of the person in custody...


----------



## Armymedic (8 May 2010)

As both incidents happened in the PMQs its very likely the person is military.


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> As both incidents happened in the PMQs its very likely the person is military.



Well, I'd say that based upon the Major's slip of the tongue that would be a good guess.

But, had her slip not occured --- I wouldn't be so quick with that ... one happened in the Qs on the south side (other side of the town of Pet), the second occured on the north side (closer to the base proper) on the trail approx 30 feet behind our place last night. 

Civilians live in the Qs here. As do many dependant males. Qs does not a military member make at this location.


----------



## dogger1936 (9 May 2010)

hey Vern
Where abouts on the North side did this occur?

Thinking of the two women and my thoughts and prayers go out to them and their loved ones.

Wasnt there another attack a few months back on the southside as well? A girl walking home?  I cant find the link now.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2010)

Link from CBC:  http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/05/08/ott-petawawa-assaults.html

and the Pembroke Daily Observer:  http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/05/08/ott-petawawa-assaults.html

dogger, I heard from someone on Pet that a girl was assaulted near Liquidation World.  Is that the one you're referring to?


----------



## Armymedic (9 May 2010)

The home break in was on Borden Ave, the assault on the pathway near the new water tower on the North side.

Vern, I agree with your comment, my opinion above should be "someone who is directly related to the military".


----------



## dogger1936 (9 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Link from CBC:  http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/05/08/ott-petawawa-assaults.html
> 
> and the Pembroke Daily Observer:  http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/05/08/ott-petawawa-assaults.html
> 
> dogger, I heard from someone on Pet that a girl was assaulted near Liquidation World.  Is that the one you're referring to?



Yes thats the one Mo' I had the story bookmarked but can't find it. About 2 months ago IIRC?



			
				SFB said:
			
		

> The home break in was on Borden Ave, the assault on the pathway near the new water tower on the North side.
> 
> Vern, I agree with your comment, my opinion above should be "someone who is directly related to the military".



CheersFB.


----------



## Occam (9 May 2010)

Way to go, CTV....refer to him as a Colonel in the headline, and then as a Corporal in the story.  

Link

*Colonel charged with four sexual assaults near CFB Petawawa*

Updated: Sun May. 09 2010 3:24:41 PM

ctvottawa.ca

A corporal with the Canadian Forces was charged Sunday with four counts of sexual assault and four counts of assault in relation to two incidents that happened last week and two that occurred last fall.

Corp. Christopher Raymond Chaulk will appear at Pembroke provincial court on Monday for a bail hearing. He in custody at the Ottawa-Carleton Detention Centre.

The case is being pursued by a branch of military police called the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service, which is working in collaboration with CFB Petawawa military police and the Ontario Provincial Police.

More to come


----------



## medicineman (9 May 2010)

They've changed the headline to reflect his current rank...probably cut and pasted from the Trenton case  :.

MM


----------



## McG (9 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> No charges have been laid yet, but Poulin noted that if they are the case will likely proceed through military court.


Military Justice does not touch these sorts of things in Canada.  They always go to civilian court.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2010)

Canoe News Link

Since this guy is originally stationed in St. John's, I wonder if they will look into similar cases there?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Canoe News Link
> 
> Since this guy is originally stationed in St. John's, I wonder if they will look into similar cases there?



Yes they are Moe, more to follow......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 May 2010)

Corporal charged in sex attacks at base
Police in St. John's also reviewing unsolved sex assaults
Last Updated: Monday, May 10, 2010 | 4:12 PM NT 
CBC News 






On May 6, a man broke into a home at CFB Petawawa and sexually assaulted a woman who was alone inside. On May 8, a man sexually assaulted a woman walking outside at the base. (CBC) 

A Canadian Forces member appeared briefly in court Monday, charged in connection with four sexual assaults on and near CFB Petawawa, northwest of Ottawa.

Cpl. Christopher Raymond Chaulk, who formerly lived in St. John's, will remain in the Ottawa-Carleton Detention Centre until his next court appearance at 1 p.m. Thursday in Pembroke, Ont. His bail hearing was put over until then so he has time to find a lawyer to represent him, staff at the court office reported.

Chaulk is charged with four counts of sexual assault and four counts of assault causing bodily harm.

Five other charges were laid against Chaulk during a Monday court appearance, including trespassing, breaking and entering and disguise with intent.

*Meanwhile, the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary said Monday it is reviewing some unsolved sexual assault cases that occurred while Chaulk was stationed in St. John's during 2008 and 2009.*

Maj. Paule Poulin of the Canadian Forces provost martial said the charges relate to incidents that occurred May 6 and May 8. More charges could be laid, Poulin said.

Chaulk was arrested Saturday in relation to two sex assaults at CFB Petawawa in the early mornings of May 6 and 8 and two others in area near the base in the fall of 2009. The base is about 160 kilometres northwest of Ottawa.

According to the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service, in the May 6 case, a man broke into a home and sexually assaulted a woman who was alone. In the May 8 incident, a man sexually assaulted a woman walking outside.

Chaulk, who had worked as a military signal operator for seven years, came to Petawawa for pre-deployment training before being sent to Afghanistan.

Poulin told The Canadian Press she did not have the exact date Chaulk was supposed to leave the country, but it was "very soon."

*An official from Canadian Forces Station St. John's said Chaulk, a regular member of the force, was transferred to St. John's in November 2008, and left in the fall of 2009 to work at Petawawa.

The official said Chaulk worked with the technical services section of CFS St. John's, and specialized in trouble-shooting computer problems. Chaulk's military occupation is signals operator*

Chaulk has been held at the Ottawa-Carleton Detention Centre since his arrest.

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is an independent military police unit that investigates serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property, Department of National Defence employees and Canadian Forces personnel serving in Canada and abroad.


_Bold items my emphasis....._


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2010)

Armed Forces Arrest Leads RNC to Review Sexual Assault Cases
      

 The RNC confirms it is reviewing unsolved sexual assault cases in this province with word that a member of the Canadian Armed Forces who had been stationed in St. John's, has been charged with four assaults near CFB Petawawa. The Corporal, who is in custody, faces charges from two alleged incidents last week, and two others from last fall.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 May 2010)

i might of missed something......but why is the Cpl not in military  confinement?
Or does the National Defence Act not cover these charges  even if they happened on a base?


----------



## Occam (12 May 2010)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> i might of missed something......but why is the Cpl not in military  confinement?
> Or does the National Defence Act not cover these charges  even if they happened on a base?



You got it.


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2010)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> i might of missed something......but why is the Cpl not in military  confinement?
> Or does the National Defence Act not cover these charges  even if they happened on a base?



There also seems to be some confusion in the media reports. For purpose of clarity, both the south side PMQs and the North side PMQs at CFB Petawawa are located "off-base" - the south side Qs being located on the opposite side of the town of Petawawa from CFB Petawawa. One does not have to travel through any base gates to get to either the south or north-side PMQs.


----------



## old medic (24 Aug 2010)

Soldier faces 17 charges relating to sex assaults
24 August 2010
The Canadian Press



> OTTAWA — A soldier based at CFB Petawawa will appear in court today to face more sexual assault charges.
> 
> Military investigators charged Corporal Christopher Chaulk in May with four sexual assaults that occurred between September 2009 and May.
> 
> ...


----------



## PteCamp (25 Nov 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything recent on this case? Has this gone to trial yet? I haven't seen anything in quite awhile and was just curious...

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2010)

CplKec said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything recent on this case? Has this gone to trial yet? I haven't seen anything in quite awhile and was just curious...
> 
> Thanks.



The courts don't work that quick. He was on ly charged at the end of August. Plenty of time yet to wait.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> *The courts don't work that quick* ....


True enough - here's another step in the process....


> A Petawawa soldier admitted Tuesday he sexually assaulted two women at the base over two years ago.
> 
> In the two brazen attacks, Cpl. Christopher Chaulk entered a private married quarter (PMQ) and pulled his helpless victim from her bed, while grabbing another as she walked down a wooded pathway, a Pembroke superior court heard.
> 
> ...


_Melfort Journal_, 9 Oct 12


----------



## MeatheadMick (10 Oct 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> Military Justice does not touch these sorts of things in Canada.  They always go to civilian court.



That is not always correct, a Courts Martial can be held for sexual assault pursuant S. 130 NDA. This allows criminal charges to be processed by the Military Justice System.

**Edit, apologise for the necro-reply, just noted the date posted.


----------



## FJAG (26 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> That is not always correct, a Courts Martial can be held for sexual assault pursuant S. 130 NDA. This allows criminal charges to be processed by the Military Justice System.
> 
> **Edit, apologise for the necro-reply, just noted the date posted.



Notwithstanding the delay still a good point. The s.70 of the NDA used to prohibit sexual assault based offences being tried by service tribunal but the provision was changed back in the late 90s. Lot of folks don't realize that even now. 

s. 70 still prohibits murder, manslaughter and various offences against minors if done within Canada.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2012)

Bump with the latest from QMI/Sun Media....


> A Canadian soldier found guilty of assaulting two women may have to undergo a psychiatric assessment and could be declared a dangerous offender.
> 
> Cpl. Christopher Chaulk, 28, of Base Petawawa, pleaded guilty to two counts of assault causing bodily harm. In an agreed statement of facts, the soldier admitted his role in two attacks that occurred at the base during the early morning hours of May 6 and May 8, 2010. At the time, Chaulk was training to deploy to Afghanistan as part of Task Force 1-10.
> 
> ...


----------

